
Clarence Thomas Asks First Question from Supreme Court Bench in 10 Years - morninj
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2016/02/29/468576931/clarence-thomas-asks-1st-question-from-supreme-court-bench-in-10-years
======
plcancel
HN seems to be gravitating away from the guidelines (maybe it's the pull of
the election season?) What do you think? Personally, I'm not a big fan of
political stories on HN unless they concern technology. I feel like I'm
already drowning in political news and opinion.

What to Submit

On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes
more than hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the
answer might be: anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity.

Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they're
evidence of some interesting new phenomenon. Videos of pratfalls or disasters,
or cute animal pictures. If they'd cover it on TV news, it's probably off-
topic.

~~~
paulddraper
"some interesting new phenomenon" ;)

~~~
plcancel
Ha! Well, I stand corrected. :D

------
marincounty
Actually, it's a good question. And I'm a anti-platelets liberal.

"He noted that the law allows someone convicted of a misdemeanor assault
charge to get a lifetime ban on possessing a gun 'which at least as of now
results in suspension of a constitutional right.' "

These days the right lawyer can turn a simple accident into a misdemeanor
assault.

It was a good question.

~~~
CapitalistCartr
It is a sound, relevant question. So would many others he (presumably) could
have asked over the past decade.

Also, what is "anti-platelets"?

------
Analemma_
Oh dear, someone can't just copy off Scalia's work anymore.

~~~
mgarfias
Have you ever read anything he's written while on the court?

~~~
ceejayoz
It is nonetheless interesting that shortly after Scalia's death Thomas starts
asking questions after a ten year silence.

It would certainly _seem_ to indicate he feels Scalia covered his questions in
the past.

~~~
avs733
"correlation does not imply causation, but it does waggle its eyebrows
suggestively and gesture furtively while mouthing 'look over there' "[1]

[1] [https://xkcd.com/552/](https://xkcd.com/552/)

